
We Love and Sponsor Benthos – Corporate Sponsorship of Open Source - spier
https://underthehood.meltwater.com/blog/2020/01/30/why-we-love-and-sponsor-benthos/
======
spier
We have used the GitHub Sponsors program here, to support this open source
project: [https://help.github.com/en/github/supporting-the-open-
source...](https://help.github.com/en/github/supporting-the-open-source-
community-with-github-sponsors/about-github-sponsors)

GitHub is also working on what they call "Corporate Sponsorship", which should
make this even easier in the future: [https://github.blog/2019-06-12-faq-with-
the-github-sponsors-...](https://github.blog/2019-06-12-faq-with-the-github-
sponsors-team/#do-you-plan-to-support-corporate-sponsors-and-sponsored-teams-
why-did-you-start-with-individual-sponsors-and-sponsored-developers)

